# East Matagorda



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Took this photo because the fish weren't biting, and the mosquitos were.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Someone once said a successful fishing trip isn't measured by either quality or quantity of fish ... but by the smile on the fisherman's face. I'll bet you had one on yours looking at that sunset. Thanks.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the wallpaper ... looks very nice


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Was surrounded by a swarm of mosquitoes for most of the fishing. They bumbled around me for an hour or so, and just as this sunset was coming on, they decided to ALL go in for the kill. So I sprinted down that shoreline to the truck where I had the camera, and took advantage of my leaving the water early. It is MY wallpaper too...


----------

